
Show HN: Decentralized web framework based on XMPP (Salut à Toi) - goffi
https://www.goffi.org/b/96207aea-9bd8-4333-a346-63638c041ef7/build-
======
rajanchandi
I thought MQTT was much better than XMPP.

